# Neptune,NJ-14mthM-mild Mega E-needs rescue today!



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Got a call from a guy that unfortunately is at the end of the road with trying to find a home for Max...a 14 month old male. 

Max was this guy's father's puppy. Unfortunately the father was in an accident and could no longer care for Max...so his son took the dog to try to find him a good home. A good home was found...but unfortunately...this owner too fell on health issues and could no longer keep Max...so the son again took in Max. 

The son has been looking for months to try to find a home...has reached out to rescue and had a woman who deals with mega e trying to help him as well. This man really cares about Max. Unfortunately...he has to move...and is now at the end of the road on what to do. He unfortunately moves tomorrow!! 

His local HS will be taking Max if nothing comes through for him today. This man will continue to advocate for Max and visit him. 

Max is 14 months old...and has mild mega e. He does have a Bailey's chair that will come with him. He is in all other ways completely normal. Active, loves to run and play, loves his squeaky toys. Good with other dogs...lives with a female husky...and has a GSD and Norweigan Elkhound for buddies. Good with kids. 

I will post picture as soon as I receive and can be contacted for his phone number if anyone can help.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Oh poor Max, I hope he finds a loving permanent home soon.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Poor Max. If he is turned over to HS, yet his person continues to visit him (but then leaves) I would think that would be confusing and stressful for him. Not good for his health problem.  Bump.....
______________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

I have not received pic in email yet.

This is the shelter he said he was taking him to today (I believe) 

Associated Humane Societies, Inc. Tinton Falls Animal Care Center


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Is the shelter equipped and willing to handle a special needs dog?


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

ok...just got an update from him. 

He called me back..will send pics. No exposure to cats. 
He said a woman from his vets office offered to foster until a home is found...she has GSD's and experience with mega e and told him the dog would do horrible in a shelter environment. 
I have asked him for her contact info as well.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

(to answer your question Rebel...the woman from the shelter had said she had experience with mega e and was willing to take this on...of course...I feared that the stress of a shelter could have exacerbated this...and then there is the fear of getting the approprate home...as a shelter can only do so much...so I am happy that a woman has offered to step up and hold on to him!!)


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I've had one dog with mega live a long healthy NORMAL life. And my current Bretta Lee also has a mild case and is JUST FINE. To the extent she should be a top winning agility dog as well.

So if anyone is concerned about the mega esophagus, don't be. Once our dogs make it past a year and they are hale and healthy, they just need VERY easy management to live a long healthy life.

This dog may no longer need the Bailey Chair which is even easier still.

PHOTOS always help!


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Look at this cute baby!! In his chair....

























He said he has better pics on his computer and will send soon


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Oh what a sweetie! I am glad to her the woman is fostering him, I too was worried how he would do at a shelter.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I'm either hoping those are really old pictures or he's much younger than they think. He looks like a baby!


----------

